# Bride



## amatuerallie




----------



## tirediron

Yes; yes it is.


----------



## Orrin

The perspective distortion in the background is distracting!


----------



## BRM

Seriously, is she supposed to be standing under mistletoe?


----------



## amatuerallie

BRM said:


> Seriously, is she supposed to be standing under mistletoe?


WTH doe mistletoe have to do with this photo.  Yet another smart ass response.....that is ME by the way, I didn't take the photo, was taken with my cam though.  I like how it shows the background and meditating right before the marriage.  Go stand under the mistletoe BRM....you won't get kissed with that attitude. orrin, I appreciate your honest opinion without being a smartass.


----------



## mishele

So what kinda comments were you looking for if you didn't even take the shot?


----------



## amatuerallie

mishele said:


> So what kinda comments were you looking for if you didn't even take the shot?


Not smarta$$ one's......and me not taking the photo wasn't raised until you brought it up.  I did the settings, my cam, handed it to someone to snap the shot.


----------



## amatuerallie

Orrin said:


> The perspective distortion in the background is distracting!



Thank YOU ORRIN for your honest opinion without being a smarta$$!


----------



## Tee

I was merely going to suggest that the shot is not level.


----------



## mishele

amatuerallie said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what kinda comments were you looking for if you didn't even take the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> Not smarta$$ one's......and me not taking the photo wasn't raised until you brought it up.  I did the settings, my cam, handed it to someone to snap the shot.
Click to expand...


In all honesty my question wasn't to be an ass. Some people post in this section and don't want C&C. You mentioned that you did not take the shot, so I thought you might not want critique.  Oh well.....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

amatuerallie said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what kinda comments were you looking for if you didn't even take the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> Not smarta$$ one's......and me not taking the photo wasn't raised until you brought it up.  I did the settings, my cam, handed it to someone to snap the shot.
Click to expand...


You did the settings? Program AE?


----------



## MTVision

Bitter Jeweler said:


> amatuerallie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what kinda comments were you looking for if you didn't even take the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> Not smarta$$ one's......and me not taking the photo wasn't raised until you brought it up.  I did the settings, my cam, handed it to someone to snap the shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did the settings? Program AE?
Click to expand...


I was going to mention that too but she's a beginner so....

OP, that book E.Rose and WesternGuy recommended, Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson, is a really great book for beginners! It will pretty much teach you how to shoot full manual! Its a short book and easy to read.


----------



## e.rose

Bitter Jeweler said:


> amatuerallie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what kinda comments were you looking for if you didn't even take the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> Not smarta$$ one's......and me not taking the photo wasn't raised until you brought it up.  I did the settings, my cam, handed it to someone to snap the shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did the settings? Program AE?
Click to expand...


She set it *to* Auto before she handed her camera off.


----------



## shootermcgavin

I thought it was against the rules to CC photos that don't ask for it...  What's the point of putting CC if it's for all photos?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

shootermcgavin said:


> I thought it was against the rules to CC photos that don't ask for it...  What's the point of putting CC if it's for all photos?


 


> Forum: The Black & White Gallery
> A gallery for showing all of your B&W images - film and digital alike - and for general feedback and critique.


.


----------



## shootermcgavin

I see that but then what's the point of putting C&C?  I thought I've seen people ask on posts if the person wants criticism if they didn't put that, but maybe not.  Or maybe it was in the beginner section, I just never look at sections and normally only look at CC posts...


----------



## cgipson1

amatuerallie said:


>



why is it you don't look happy? You look like you are frustrated...... (praying maybe?)


----------



## e.rose

shootermcgavin said:


> I see that but then what's the point of putting C&C?  I thought I've seen people ask on posts if the person wants criticism if they didn't put that, but maybe not.  Or maybe it was in the beginner section, I just never look at sections and normally only look at CC posts...



The general rule is that if you post something under a category defined as the one in this forum, as Bitter demonstrated, C&C is fair game.  If you want to just show off your photos... post them in a place where it doesn't specify that.

At least that's what I gathered the rule was and the rule I've been following.

People just put C&C because they want to.  Not because it's required or anything.

If anything I think people should put when they DON'T want it, so as not to cause further confusion (and/or drama).


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Where is the rule being brought up?

If you post an image, people are gonna talk about it. What fun is art if nobody discusses it?


----------



## e.rose

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Where is the rule being brought up?
> 
> If you post an image, people are gonna talk about it. What fun is art if nobody discusses it?



I shouldn't say "rule"... that's just the general guideline I follow because that was what was being discussed around the time I joined the forum when some other newbie freaked out about getting unwanted C&C.


----------



## mommy-medic

amatuerallie said:
			
		

> Not smarta$$ one's......and me not taking the photo wasn't raised until you brought it up.  I did the settings, my cam, handed it to someone to snap the shot.



You mentioned that you didn't take the photo two posts above this one, she didn't bring it up. 

The comment about mistletoe- while maybe poorly worded- did not call for swearing and getting defensive. Please calm down before typity-typing a retort. If you look at the shot, a plant of some sort IS visible above your head in the background. You may not have liked the response you got, but instead of letting it roll and rising above it, or even calming down and thinking before composing a rational response, you get very defensive.

I'm pretty darn new here myself, and haven't posted much. However- I've read enough threads to get a general idea how this place works and can assure you that if you get offended and angry that easily there are people who will take great satisfaction in poking that with a stick. I'm not speaking of myself- go read some threads and you'll see.


Feel free to fire off an angry reply towards me now.

Oh- and *I* wouldn't just buy a camera and start a business for the same reason I wouldn't buy a can of tennis balls and call myself a juggler, or some flour and butter and call myself Julia child. Equipment is nothing without knowledge and practice.

Yeah, that was smarta$$.


----------



## e.rose

mommy-medic said:
			
		

> You mentioned that you didn't take the photo two posts above this one, she didn't bring it up.
> 
> The comment about mistletoe- while maybe poorly worded- did not call for swearing and getting defensive. Please calm down before typity-typing a retort. If you look at the shot, a plant of some sort IS visible above your head in the background. You may not have liked the response you got, but instead of letting it roll and rising above it, or even calming down and thinking before composing a rational response, you get very defensive.
> 
> I'm pretty darn new here myself, and haven't posted much. However- I've read enough threads to get a general idea how this place works and can assure you that if you get offended and angry that easily there are people who will take great satisfaction in poking that with a stick. I'm not speaking of myself- go read some threads and you'll see.
> 
> Feel free to fire off an angry reply towards me now.
> 
> Oh- and *I* wouldn't just buy a camera and start a business for the same reason I wouldn't buy a can of tennis balls and call myself a juggler, or some flour and butter and call myself Julia child. Equipment is nothing without knowledge and practice.
> 
> Yeah, that was smarta$$.



:stands up:  :thumbup:


----------



## amatuerallie

cgipson1 said:


> amatuerallie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it you don't look happy? You look like you are frustrated...... (praying maybe?)
Click to expand...


yes, praying.....if you google "things not to miss when photographing a wedding," praying is on the list.....I just added about 5 people to my ignore list.


----------



## Trever1t

Allie, the folk you add to your ignore list COULD be your greatest resources if you came here to learn from others with more experience. If you didn't come here for that one reason, why are you here, eh?

Try to understand that even harsh criticism is criticism and valuable. I wish i had as much feedback on my threads as you get. 

What was your purpose of posting this shot? Ask yourself.
What are you trying to accomplish here on TPF?

This site isn't for crybabies and little boys and girls. It's a wealth of resource and no holds barred commentary. Use it or leave it but don't complain about it.


----------



## memento

WOW! What an awesome shot! I *LOVE* it!!


----------



## cgipson1

amatuerallie said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amatuerallie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it you don't look happy? You look like you are frustrated...... (praying maybe?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, praying.....if you google "things not to miss when photographing a wedding," praying is on the list.....I just added about 5 people to my ignore list.
Click to expand...



I hope I was one of them....


----------



## shootermcgavin

Just don't add youtube to your ignore list and you will be ok...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

amatuerallie said:


> yes, praying.....if you google "things not to miss when photographing a wedding," praying is on the list.....I just added about 5 people to my ignore list.


 Did you follow up with nasty PM's?

You are slipping if you didn't.


It takes a very special person to call others out on what you deem to be "bad behaviour", and then behave *much *worse out of the publics eye.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It takes a very special person to call others out on what you deem to be "bad behaviour", and then behave *much *worse out of the publics eye.



I thought I was the only one that was special.


----------



## mishele

Dang it....I feel lefted out!! No, nasty e-mails for me!!:lmao:


----------



## Scuba

I am so confused on why a photo is posted up with such strong emotional attachment to a forum.  If there is that strong of an attachment then a forum is not the place to share this photo.  Facebook or email would be a better way to share.  If you are going to post it up here expect honest opinions and ones you don't like or want to hear.

In my opinion I don't like this image.  The bride "you" is not separated from the background and it is very distracting.  The leaves above your head are also very distracting and I would clone them out.  maybe darken the background some to create some separation.


----------



## jwbryson1

Trever1t said:


> Allie, the folk you add to your ignore list COULD be your greatest resources if you came here to learn from others with more experience. If you didn't come here for that one reason, why are you here, eh?
> 
> Try to understand that even harsh criticism is criticism and valuable. I wish i had as much feedback on my threads as you get.
> 
> What was your purpose of posting this shot? Ask yourself.
> What are you trying to accomplish here on TPF?
> 
> This site isn't for crybabies and little boys and girls. It's a wealth of resource and no holds barred commentary. Use it or leave it but don't complain about it.



Trever nailed it.


----------



## kundalini

amatuerallie said:


> .....I just added about 5 people to my ignore list.


That's odd, I've had to add only one.


----------



## Scuba

As much as I don't think the OP was right is what she did/said,  I think everyone needs to rethink what they say and consider are they only talking the way they are because they are behind a computer screen?  Everyone should consider treating others how they would like to be treated.  Just saying.


----------



## MLeeK

amatuerallie said:


> BRM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, is she supposed to be standing under mistletoe?
> 
> 
> 
> WTH doe mistletoe have to do with this photo.  Yet another smart ass response.....that is ME by the way, I didn't take the photo, was taken with my cam though.  I like how it shows the background and meditating right before the marriage.  Go stand under the mistletoe BRM....you won't get kissed with that attitude. orrin, I appreciate your honest opinion without being a smartass.
Click to expand...


You opened yourself up for this one. It does look like she (you) is standing under the mistletoe... The smart ass comment came when you got snippy. Sorry, Girl. You started this war being a b1tch instead of asking what she was talking about in a civilized manner. 

 I am questioning the true legality of it being posted here. Yep, you set the camera up and you own the camera, but someone else took the photo. It's their copyright in the basest definition of the law. 

I am yet to decide if we are supposed to CC the image or not, so I might as well put my foot in my rather large beak now and get on with it. 
1. your bride is tipping to the left
2. it's not black and white, it's grayscale 
3.The on board flash is creating the ghosting shadows and it's not flattering. You are a very thin girl and the second shadow to the arms, etc does not show that. 
4. the incredible blow out at the curtain thing next to the boobs is drawing the eye to the boobs. 
5. It looks like a snapshot someone caught as you were walking by  and your eyes happened to be closed. 
6. composition is poor at best. Bride is dead center. There are way to many distractions to draw from the bride-including the mistletoe, there are pieces of wood growing out of the bride's head and bouquet, it will not print to any standard size but a 4x6 without some major cropping that will compromise the composition even more.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Scuba said:


> As much as I don't think the OP was right is what she did/said,  I think everyone needs to rethink what they say and consider are they only talking the way they are because they are behind a computer screen?  Everyone should consider treating others how they would like to be treated.  Just saying.


 She is being treated as she treats others.


----------



## Scuba

Bitter Jeweler said:


> She is being treated as she treats others.



I understand that.  But I don't know that stooping to that level is appropriate for a group of adults.  I am not trying to defend her actions in any way, just trying to point out maybe everyone else should take a step back for a second and think about what they say.  There is another person on the other end and sometimes people loose track of that.

Maybe in simple terms I am saying "Lets keep it classy everyone"


----------



## mishele

MLeeK said:


> Sorry, Girl. You started this war being a b1tch instead of asking what she was talking about in a civilized manner.



Hmmm.....I believe that calling someone a ***** is uncalled for.......you should think of others feelings when you post. lol


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


> Dang it....I feel lefted out!! No, nasty e-mails for me!!:lmao:



I didn't get one, I was referring to the "It takes a special person..." part of Bitter's post.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

mishele said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Girl. You started this war being a b1tch instead of asking what she was talking about in a civilized manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....I believe that calling someone a ***** is uncalled for.......you should think of others feelings when you post. lol
Click to expand...


Oh the hypocrisy!


----------



## memento




----------



## MLeeK

mishele said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Girl. You started this war being a b1tch instead of asking what she was talking about in a civilized manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....I believe that calling someone a ***** is uncalled for.......you should think of others feelings when you post. lol
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, yes... I humbly apologize...


----------

